# Plotter not cutting where it should!!!



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi
Im new to this plotter world and I have been practicing a little. Some of the times it will cut fine, some others it would do whatever it "wants". I have a USCutter MH 721 and it wont "listen" to me.
I open a design in signcut and then I go to the plotter and mark the Origin to be close to the vinyl border (so I dont waste any of it) of course leaving enough space for the wheels and so. The thing is that as soon as I hit Cut out the blade starts moving and the vinyl starts moving forward and the blade starts cutting way outside the vinyl area and way down, not at the beggining of the vinyl roll as I specified. What could be wrong? What is it that I am not doing fine? 
I have successfuly cut letters and frases I've done my self, but if I upload an art already made, like a clip art or vector image, it would do what I have just described. I have played with the settings but nothing seems to work. 
I will really appreciate any help you can give me. I have a few orders waiting for me to solve this.
THANk YOU!!!


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Joe I have the asc365 with artcut, another no name, so I don't know if this is your problem or not but on mine when you get to the cutter screen there are 2 tabs to put in the size of your vinyl that you are cutting, if those numbers are larger then the actual vinyl then it won't line up because it thinks there is more room to cut then there really is, hope that makes sense.Also mine runs in mil not inches so 25.4 mil equals 1 inch very confusing.
Please keep us posted how it goes.



Titere Wear said:


> Hi
> Im new to this plotter world and I have been practicing a little. Some of the times it will cut fine, some others it would do whatever it "wants". I have a USCutter MH 721 and it wont "listen" to me.
> I open a design in signcut and then I go to the plotter and mark the Origin to be close to the vinyl border (so I dont waste any of it) of course leaving enough space for the wheels and so. The thing is that as soon as I hit Cut out the blade starts moving and the vinyl starts moving forward and the blade starts cutting way outside the vinyl area and way down, not at the beggining of the vinyl roll as I specified. What could be wrong? What is it that I am not doing fine?
> I have successfuly cut letters and frases I've done my self, but if I upload an art already made, like a clip art or vector image, it would do what I have just described. I have played with the settings but nothing seems to work.
> ...


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanx Brenda, but i think it might be something else.
I put mine in inches. I also set the measure of the vinyl, but nothing changes. Anyways. Isnt it supposed to cut where I specify it? I set the origin to a specific point but wont work.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Think that maybe a part of the bargain we got.
Sometimes I think mine don't understand EnglishIf your setting the origin then you would think it would cut where it was suppose to.
Have you tried calling where you purchased it to see if maybe they can help?
*Do you mind telling me how you changed yours to inches maybe it could help me find out how to change mine.*
You could have a problem with the cut program because I've had to close my program a few times and restart it to get the cut right.
Good luck please keep posting and let me know what you find out.




Titere Wear said:


> Thanx Brenda, but i think it might be something else.
> I put mine in inches. I also set the measure of the vinyl, but nothing changes. Anyways. Isnt it supposed to cut where I specify it? I set the origin to a specific point but wont work.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have talked to few people who have the us cutters.They seem to love them.They have a web message board dedicated to their product and customer. I think the address is US Cutter - Home. Good luck. .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup I love mine, but I don't use sign cut with it, I use flexi. I would say it's something with signcut, but don't know that for sure.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Joe, go to uscutter forum and post there, they should help, also signs101 forum-- (might be best)you can post there, sounds like there is a mesurement problem to me , I have a copam, has optical measurement, cuts like a Samuri, 

R.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

leisure said:


> *Do you mind telling me how you changed yours to inches maybe it could help me find out how to change mine.*


Brenda do you use SignCut? If you do then go to the menu in the top, then go to settings, then in the pul down menu select Settings. A new window will appear and on the top there is a pull down menu that says Sorting, select either lenth or width. Next to it theres a pull down menu that has 3 options mm, cm and inch, selcet inch. Next to that thares a pull down menu that says Area Unit, select sqinch and thats it, you got your plotter measuring inches.


I already posted this same thread in the USCutter's Forums but I havent got an answer yet. They helped me with other problems I had. I am stil waiting for an answer. I hope I get one soon. I will try in Sign101. Thank you all for your interest in helping me. If I get to solve this I will post how I did it so you know.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Titere Wear said:


> Brenda do you use SignCut?
> 
> No I have artcut but our plotters and programs seem to be a lot alike .Thank you so much for the response.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

leisure said:


> No I have artcut but our plotters and programs seem to be a lot alike .Thank you so much for the response.


So did you solve it?


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Titere Wear said:


> So did you solve it?


Sad to say No I haven't .
Mine doesn't have the setting option.
Maybe I should take my own advice and call the company.
Thank you for all your help I really appreciate it.
Have a good evening.
Brenda


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

I did it!!!!! I fixed the problem. It was just a calibration problem. I had to put some measures and that was it. Wow it took me long to realize!!!!
Thank you for your interest.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

That's great Joe!!!!!! Glad to hear it. .... JB


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanx JB. Im sooooo happy.


----------



## xtreme t (Feb 16, 2008)

Just been reading the messages about the problems youv'e had, I have a Refine plotter and had no troubles till know, it cuts sometimes and at other times it goes sphyco, and cuts a line diagonally and horizontally through my text. I have been told I may need a new mother board, but you said that the callibration was out. How did you fix the problem as like you I have several jobs lined up.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

xtreme t said:


> Just been reading the messages about the problems youv'e had, I have a Refine plotter and had no troubles till know, it cuts sometimes and at other times it goes sphyco, and cuts a line diagonally and horizontally through my text. I have been told I may need a new mother board, but you said that the callibration was out. How did you fix the problem as like you I have several jobs lined up.


I have the rabbit and when mine was doing that is was because mine was not compatible with vista so i changed it to xp about 1 1/2 years ago and no problems since, knock on wood!!!!Hope this helps


----------



## xtreme t (Feb 16, 2008)

thought you were joking about the rabbit, thought you were going to say you had a rabbit and when it went mad you put it down, lol. Have been told since it was the motherboard and have bought another plotter as the one I had, I was unable to get spare parts! Typical thankyou for the reply as I didn't think anyone was going to as I also put an article in the us cutter forum and they didn't reply either. I must live too far away in Australia. Thankyou for you time again!!


----------

